# Indian butter chicken



## masteraznchefjr (Jan 29, 2010)

So I decided to make butter chicken today after I had the munchies for Indian food. 
For pictures and rants.
Jon Lin's Food Adventures: Indian Butter Chicken. 


*Ingredients for the chicken* of many smells

*Part1: The Chicken!

*2 Chicken breasts
30g Ginger garlic paste (About 3 Tablespoons)
1 Tbs Cayenne chilli pepper powder (add more if you like spicy)
1 Tbs Coriander powder
2 Tsp Garam masala
1/3 cup Yogurt
1/4 Lemon
Salt (to your own high blood pressure's desertion)

*Prep your station!*

1. Cube the chicken into 1 cm blocks
2. Put all the ingredients in a bowl
3. Mix well with the chicken
4. Marinate for an hour

While the chicken is being marinated, time to prep the sauce.

*Part 2

**Ingredients* for the sauce

4 Tomatoes
1 Onion
2 Tbs cumin
1 Tbs coriander powder
1 Tbs cayenne chilli pepper powder
2 Tbs fennel seeds
3 Tbs rice wine
30g ginger garlic paste (About 3 tablespoons)
1/4c cream
4 Tbs of butter
2 Tbs garam masala
1 Tbs ketchup
2 Tsp sugar
Salt (til yum tastes good)

*Prep* the gillion ingredients
1. Dice onion
2. Dice tomatoes

*Cooking *the spicy chicken

1. Oil up the pan on high
2. Cook the chicken until almost done
3. Set the chicken aside in a container and leave the juices *inside* the pan
4.   (code mode)
If pan not burnt Then
go to step 5
Else
Rawr FAIL ERROR ... wash up or continue
End If
5. Reduce any excess liquid until it almost reaches the bottom of the pan
6. Add in onion, cumin, ginger garlic, rice wine, coriander powder, red chilli powder, fennel seeds, tomatoes
7. Simmer until tomatoes are super cooked and mushy
8. Transfer everything into a blender
9. Blend until everything is well blended

*Now putting it all together!*

1. Put the 4 tbs of butter in the pan
2. Add the sauce and whisk
3. Add ketchup, sugar, and garam masala
4. Add the cream and simmer until hot
5. Add in the chicken and whatever juices that have come out while the chicken was resting
6. Cook until the chicken is done
7. DONE and ready to eat with rice


----------

